# Kingston HyperX Savage VS. Samsung 850 Evo



## ZweiGaming (May 28, 2015)

I'm trying to decide what SSD to get and iv been recommended these two. Can any one give me insight on which one will be better for gaming. and price for the size.


----------



## R-T-B (May 28, 2015)

The 850 evo is pretty much better in every regard, but will cost more...


----------



## ZweiGaming (May 28, 2015)

I'm not very worried about the price at this point in time. Just looking for the best Performance


----------



## R-T-B (May 28, 2015)

Well the only ssds that beat the samsung 850s in performance almost all are pcie based and much more expensive.

I can defintely recomend the 850 evos.  There is also the 850 pro of course, but it costs a lot more and performs nearly identical.  It's theoretically more reliable but both are reliable enough to make that irrelevant cost wise.


----------



## EarthDog (May 28, 2015)

I would be floored if you noticed the difference between those two drives without a benchmark... get whatever is cheaper as they are both solid drives. You can figure out price /GB by doing the math at the place you are going to get it from.

Here is a review comparing them from OCF: http://www.overclockers.com/kingston-hyperx-savage-240gb-ssd-review/

EDIT: Why was this not asked in your already existing build thread??? Its best to keep related/same items in one thread so you have all the info at your finger tips and duplicitive advice from the volunteers that help is not handed out across multiple threads.


----------



## ZweiGaming (May 28, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> I would be floored if you noticed the difference between those two drives without a benchmark... get whatever is cheaper as they are both solid drives. You can figure out price /GB by doing the math at the place you are going to get it from.
> 
> Here is a review comparing them from OCF: http://www.overclockers.com/kingston-hyperx-savage-240gb-ssd-review/
> 
> EDIT: Why was this not asked in your already existing build thread??? Its best to keep related/same items in one thread so you have all the info at your finger tips and duplicitive advice from the volunteers that help is not handed out across multiple threads.


My Apologies


----------

